# Advantage Multi and Shampoo Advice Needed



## Jacksons Dad (Dec 5, 2008)

Hello all -

My pup just recently started his flea/heartworm preventative using what the vet recommended which was Advantage Multi 9 which is a topical application. My concern is with bathing my pup and possible washing off the medication. As terribly expensive as the meds are, I don't want to think I'm washing it off giving him his weekly baths. Also, a vet tech at my vet's office even told me that their Advantage drug rep told her that using a shampoo that contains soap or detergent will wash off the preventative even though the instructions that come with it do NOT state that. I looked on my puppy shampoo and can't find the actual term "soap" or "detergent" in the ingredients. Are there other scientific terms on the shampoo bottle I need to watch out for? What do you guys recommend for your dogs that use this type of topical treatment? My little Jack likes to play a lot outside so weekly baths are a must. What can I do to ensure that the medicine I buy and give him monthly is not getting washed off in the tub?

Thank you for taking the time to read.

Chris


----------



## Acadia (Aug 6, 2008)

I researched a couple PDF brochures on this medication and both say that regular shampooing is fine after application. One PDF brochure suggested not shampooing until three days after application. 

(If I knew how to link PDFs, I'd send you the links). Hope this helps though.


----------



## Acadia (Aug 6, 2008)

Aren't the two posts with links considered spam?


----------



## Jacksons Dad (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. I did read the product information on shampooing, but like I mentioned, the vet tech quoted the advantage drug rep as saying that any shampoo with soap or detergent would wash the medication off and that the company did not post that on the box. I guess I'm really looking for a shampoo that doesn't contain anything that would wash off the medication. I do plan on waiting a couple of days before giving him his next bath. Maybe I'm just being paranoid... Does this medication eventually penetrate or "soak" into the skin. My apologies for being a puppy novice, just want to do what's best for the lil' guy


----------

